# Our start to Fall Fishing in NY



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

awesome video!!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Isn't NY in lockdown mode now to out of state fisherman?


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Governor Andrew M. Cuomo has announced new guidelines allowing out-of-state travelers to New York to “test out” of the mandatory 14-day quarantine. Travelers from states that are contiguous with New York will continue to be exempt from the travel advisory; however covered travelers must continue to fill out the Traveler Health Form. Essential workers will continue to be exempt as well. The new protocol is effective Wednesday, November 4. 
For any traveler to New York State from out of state, exempting the contiguous states, the new guidelines for travelers to test-out of the mandatory 14-day quarantine are below:


For travelers who were in another state for more than 24 hours:
Travelers must obtain a test within three days of departure from that state.
The traveler must, upon arrival in New York, quarantine for three days.
On day 4 of their quarantine, the traveler must obtain another COVID test. If both tests comes back negative, the traveler may exit quarantine early upon receipt of the second negative diagnostic test.


For travelers who were in another state for less than 24 hours:
The traveler does not need a test prior to their departure from the other state, and does not need to quarantine upon arrival in New York State.
However, the traveler must fill out our traveler form upon entry into New York State, and take a COVID diagnostic test 4 days after their arrival in New York.

Local health departments will validate tests, if necessary, and if a test comes back positive, will issue isolation orders and initiate contact tracing. The local health department must make contact with the state the traveler came from, to ensure contact tracing proceeds there as well. All travelers must continue to fill out our traveler form upon arrival into New York State to contribute to New York State’s robust contact tracing program.

The travel guidelines require all New Yorkers, as well as those visiting from out of state, to take personal responsibility for compliance in the best interest of public health and safety.

For general inquires contact the call the Hotline: 1-888-364-3065 or Ask a Question.
To file a report of an individual failing to adhere to the quarantine pursuant to the travel guidelines click here or call 1-833-789-0470.
Individuals may also contact their local department of health.


NEXT SECTION

Continue
Traveler Health Form
*Traveler Health Form*
A travel enforcement operation will commence at airports across the state to help ensure travelers are following the state's travel restrictions. As part of the enforcement operation, enforcement teams will be stationed at airports statewide to meet arriving aircrafts at gates and greet disembarking passengers to request proof of completion of the State Department of Health traveler form, which is being distributed to passengers by airlines prior to, and upon boarding or disembarking flights to New York State. 
All out-of-state travelers must complete the form upon entering New York. Travelers who leave the airport without completing the form will be subject to a $2,000 fine and may be brought to a hearing and ordered to complete mandatory quarantine. Travelers coming to New York through other means of transport, including trains and cars, must fill out the form online. 
COMPLETE THE ONLINE TRAVELER HEALTH FORM
*Guidance Documents*

 
*Guidance for Professional Sports Teams*
 
DOWNLOAD

 
*Guidance for Individuals Traveling for Medical Treatment*
 
DOWNLOAD
NEXT SECTION

Continue
International Travelers
*International Travelers*
On September 28, 2020, Governor Cuomo signed an executive order reminding international travelers entering New York from Level 2 and 3 countries to quarantine and fill out the NYS Department of Health traveler health form to further prevent the spread of COVID-19 as countries across the globe experience alarming second waves of the virus. 
The Commissioner of Health will expand his Emergency Health Order which authorizes the imposition of civil penalties if individuals refuse to fill out the required form. 
Since March 2020, New York State has required a mandatory quarantine for any traveler entering New York from a Level 2 or Level 3 country - that's all but 31 countries on the globe. 
The 31 countries/territories *NOT *subject to the Governor's executive order and mandatory quarantine requirement are listed below:

American Samoa
Anguilla
Bonaire
Brunei
Cambodia
Cayman Islands
Dominica
Falkland Islands
Fiji
Greenland
Grenada
Guernsey
Isle of Man
Laos
Macau SAR
Marshall Islands
Mauritius
Micronesia
Montserrat
New Caledonia
New Zealand
Palau
Saba
Saint Barthelemy
Saint Kitts and Nevis
Saint Lucia
Saint Pierre and Miquelon
Sint Eustatius
Taiwan
Thailand
Timor-Leste
NEXT SECTION

Continue
Protect Yourself and Others
*Protect Yourself and Others*
*Help Stop the Spread: Protect Yourself and Others*

Avoid public places including while traveling, if possible. 
Wear a mask if
You are within six feet of distance from other individuals 
In a situation or setting where they are unable to maintain six feet of distance from other individuals
In a public or private transportation carrier or for-hire vehicle. 

Wash your hands often with soap and water for at least 20 seconds, especially before you eat.
Avoid touching your eyes, nose, and mouth with unwashed hands.
Cover your cough and sneezes with a tissue and discard it in a closed container.
Clean frequently touched surfaces and objects.
NEXT SECTION

Continue
Precautionary Quarantine Requirements
*Precautionary Quarantine Requirements*
*Shelter Requirements Precautionary Quarantine *

The individual must not be in public or otherwise leave the quarters that they have identified as suitable.
Separate quarters with separate bathroom facilities for each individual or family group. Access to a sink with soap and water, and paper towels is needed. 
The contact must have a way to self-quarantine from household members as soon as fever or other symptoms develop, in a separate room. There must be a door that separates it from the rest of the living area and has its own bathroom. Given that an exposed individual might become ill while sleeping, the exposed individual must sleep in a separate bedroom from household members. 
Cleaning supplies, e.g. household cleaning wipes, must be provided in any shared bathroom. 
If an individual sharing a bathroom becomes symptomatic, all others sharing the bathroom will be considered exposed persons until the symptomatic individual is appropriately evaluated and cleared. 
Food must be delivered to the individual’s quarters. 
Quarters must have a supply of face masks for individuals to put on if they become symptomatic. 
Garbage must be bagged and left outside by the door of each of the quarters for routine pick up. Special handling is not required. 
Individuals should self-monitor for fever and other symptoms of COVID-19 daily throughout the duration of the quarantine period.
NEXT SECTION

Continue
Exemptions for Essential Workers
*Exemptions for Essential Workers*
Exceptions to the travel advisory are permitted for essential workers and are limited based on the duration of time in designated states, as well as the intended duration of time in New York. The Commissioner of Health may additionally grant an exemption to the travel advisory based upon extraordinary circumstances, which do not warrant quarantine, but may be subject to the terms and conditions applied to essential workers or terms and conditions otherwise imposed by the Commissioner in the interest of public health.
*Short Term – for essential workers traveling to New York State for a period of less than 12 hours.*

This includes instances such as an essential worker passing through New York, delivering goods, awaiting flight layovers, and other short duration activities.
Essential workers should stay in their vehicle and/or limit personal exposure by avoiding public spaces as much as possible.
Essential workers should monitor temperature and signs of symptoms, wear a face covering when in public, maintain social distance, and clean and disinfect workspaces.
Essential workers are required, to the extent possible, to avoid extended periods in public, contact with strangers, and large congregate settings.
*Medium Term – for essential workers traveling to New York State for a period of less than 36 hours, requiring them to stay overnight.*

This includes instances such as an essential worker delivering multiple goods in New York, awaiting longer flight layover, and other medium duration activities.
Essential workers should monitor temperature and signs of symptoms, wear a face covering when in public, maintain social distance, and clean and disinfect workspaces.
Essential workers are required, to the extent possible, to avoid extended periods in public, contact with strangers, and large congregate settings.
*Long Term – for essential workers traveling to New York State for a period of greater than 36 hours, requiring them to stay several days.*

This includes instances such as an essential worker working on longer projects, fulfilling extended employment obligations, and other longer duration activities.
Essential workers should seek diagnostic testing for COVID-19 as soon as possible upon arrival (within 24 hours) to ensure they are not positive.
Essential workers should monitor temperature and signs of symptoms, wear a face covering when in public, maintain social distancing, clean and disinfect workspaces for a minimum of 14 days.
Essential workers, to the extent possible, are required to avoid extended periods in public, contact with strangers, and large congregate settings for a period of, at least, 14 days.
Essential workers and their employers are expected to comply with previously issued DOH guidance regarding return to work after a suspected or confirmed case of COVID-19 or after the employee had close or proximate contact with a person with COVID-19. Additionally, this guidance may be superseded by more specific industry guidance for a particular industry (e.g., for a nursing home worker, a negative test PCR test will be required before return to work). Consult with your employer regarding whether there is industry-specific guidance that may apply to you.
Please consult the DOH website and resources for additional details and information regarding isolation procedures for when a person under quarantine is diagnosed with COVID-19 or develops symptoms.
For reference, an “essential worker” is (1) any individual employed by an entity included on the Empire State Development (ESD) Essential Business list; or (2) any individual who meets the COVID-19 testing criteria, pursuant to their status as either an individual who is employed as a health care worker, first responder, or in any position within a nursing home, long-term care facility, or other congregate care setting, or an individual who is employed as an essential employee who directly interacts with the public while working, pursuant to DOH Protocol for COVID-19 Testing, issued May 31, 2020, or (3) any other worker deemed such by the Commissioner of Health.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

check your messages


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I sure as heck would just go there and fish if I wanted to. 

Social distancing on the river.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

That sure is a beautiful river. Beautiful water. I'm jealous


----------

